# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Một ngày ở Villa H2O

## na.tuan999

HÓNG GIÓ NGOẠI THÀNH TẠI 
VILLA H2O

Lần đầu tiên sau nhiều lời kể của một người bạn, tôi tìm đến với Villa H2O. Tọa lạc tại xã Đông Thạnh, Huyện Hóc môn, cách trung tâm Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh khoảng 20 km, Tôi tìm đến đó với một cảm xúc háo hức, nôn nao cùng sự hấp dẫn qua lời kể của người bạn. Villa H2O xuất hiện trước mặt mà chẳng mất quá nhiều thời gian để tìm kiếm.


Bước chân xuống xe, tiếp đón chúng tôi là đội ngũ tiếp tân hướng dẫn với đồng phục riêng biệt, cùng với hai hàng cau xanh, cao vút dẫn lối đi. Ngạc nhiên lắm với cách bày trí của chủ nhân Villa H2O. Sự ngạc nhiên ấy như chắp cánh cho chúng tôi tránh xa được với thế giới ồn ào hối hả bên ngoài, bỏ lại sau lưng những tiếng ồn, khói bụi và kẹt xe để đến với không gian xanh mát nơi đây.



Với gam màu xanh chủ đạo và xuyên xuốt là những điểm nhấn đặc biệt, ẩn hiện đâu đó là bãi cỏ xanh tươi, đám hoa vàng rực rỡ. Chen lẫn dưới bóng cây xanh mát là khu nhà nghỉ được xây dựng theo lối kiến trúc nhà vườn với khoảng sân nhỏ đem lại cảm giác thư thái, dễ chịu. Dãy phòng nghỉ nằm khuất sau những hàng cây đào tiên xum xuê trái. Những trái đào tiên cũng là nơi được các bạn trẻ khắc dấu như là một kỉ niệm khi đến với Villa h2O.


Những bước chân như chậm lại, hai hàng hoa chuối như níu chân nhau để hướng tầm mắt ra hai bên, một hồ bơi xanh trong và một sân tennis hiện đại. Hệ thống phòng karaoke gia đình giúp bạn giải trí bên cạnh trò chơi bida cũng được nhiều người yêu thích

Khu Nhà hàng được thiết kế đa dạng, với hệ thống các dãy Nhà chòi bờ sông được thiết kế với nhiều kích cỡ đáp ứng đầy đủ những yêu cầu của nhiều nhóm khách khác nhau. Cùng với hệ thống các nhà chòi bờ sông là khu đại sảnh và Nhà hàng được xây dựng theo lối kiến trúc nhà rường Huế cổ kính soi bóng xuống hồ bơi xanh trong. Với bố cục gọn gàng, chen lẫn giữa những bóng cây, khu nhà hàng là hồ nước tiếp bước cho thú vui tao nhã: câu cá, chèo xuồng…bên kia là chiếc cầu nhỏ xinh ẩn nấp dưới những tán cây si già, che bóng mát rượi nối liền hai bên Khu nghỉ dưỡng …

Bạn cũng có thể như chúng tôi, chọn một chiếc xich đu và hai chiếc cần câu, hoặc là những chiếc bàn ghế đá được sắp xếp dọc lối đi hay sát bờ hồ. Tất cả những cảnh vật ấy được bao quanh bởi một màu xanh của cây cỏ, của bóng mát, của những hàng cau kiểng cao vút, xanh um, những mảng hoa vàng rực dọc lối đi, tất cả đã khiến tôi bị mê mãi quên mất thời gian phải ra về.


Villa h2o không thu vé vào cổng, giữ xe miễn phí
Phòng nghỉ Bungalow sân vườn: 300.000đ/ngày đêm
Café đá 16.000đ/ly
Vé bơi trẻ em: 25.000đ/vé, người lớn: 35.000đ/vé
Karaoke ngày thường: 70.000đ/giờ, cuối tuần 90.000đ/giờ
Bơi xuồng: 40.000đ/30 phút
Thực đơn có giá từ 25.000đ/món
Các bạn có thể tham khảo thêm qua web hoặc số điện thoại bên dưới
VILLA H2O
1/4C Đặng Thúc Vịnh, Ấp 3, Xã Đông Thạnh, Hóc Môn, Tp.HCM
Tel: (08) 37110576 – 37112659

----------


## civn2011

Nghe thú vị đấy.hihi

----------------------------------------

*Khanh Ly .Ms*

*CHECKIN VIETNAM INTERNATIONAL TRAVEL CORPORATION*
Add: A2302 M3-M4 Building, 91A Nguyen Chi Thanh Street, Hanoi, Vietnam
Phone: (084) 46269 7777 - Fax: (084) 46288 3456
Website: *Checkinvietnam.com* - Booking Online

----------


## na.tuan999

Z thì ghé vào thăm villah2o.com.vn đi^^



> Nghe thú vị đấy.hihi
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> *Khanh Ly .Ms*
> 
> *CHECKIN VIETNAM INTERNATIONAL TRAVEL CORPORATION*
> Add: A2302 M3-M4 Building, 91A Nguyen Chi Thanh Street, Hanoi, Vietnam
> Phone: (084) 46269 7777 - Fax: (084) 46288 3456
> Website: *Checkinvietnam.com* - Booking Online

----------

